# FISH FOR SALE and Some Tanks/Equipment



## TREASURECHEST

I thought I'd share my list of fish I have for sale. Please let me know if anything interests you.
Many items are already sold out but I'll post my list immediately after quarantine ends on the next orders.

LIVESTOCK:
3" Tropheus duboisi "White Band" (only 9 left available) $18ea SALE~$12EA ALL SOLD
3"+ Tropheus moorii "Ilangi" (final 6 left) $25ea $120/all 6 ALL SOLD
1-1/2" + Tropheus moorii "Ilangi" (20-22 available) $14ea SALE~$12EA ALL SOLD
1.25" Tropheus moorii "Ilangi" (only about a dozen left available) $15ea ALL SOLD
2"+ Julidochromis transcriptus "Kissi Type Dark" {wild caught} (only 8 left) $20ea ALL SOLD
2"+ Cyprichromis coloratus (formerly C. leptosoma) "Jumbo yellow" {F-1} (only 8 left) $15ea ALL SOLD
6"+ Synodontis njassae {wild caught pair} (the only Syno from Lake Malawi) $50pr $35/pr or $20ea 1 PENDING PICKUP
XXL Aristochromis lithobates "Yellow Blaze" (1 female holding) (7" m, 4-5" f) $75 last trio $65/trio ALL SOLD
5"+ Copadichromis borleyi Red Fin "Kadango" (only 2 trios left) $50 trio SALE~$35/trio ALL SOLD
6" Albino Taiwan Reef (only 3 pairs left) $40pr ALL SOLD
1-1/2" Copadichromis mloto "Midnight" (F-1) $7ea SALE $5ea ALL SOLD
1-1/2" Stigmatachromis modestus "Red" RARE (few left) $15ea LAST FOUR $50 ALL SOLD
1-1/2" Pseudotropheus sp. elongatus "Jewel Spot" $5ea ALL SOLD
4" Aulonocara maulana "Bicolor 500" (beautiful show male) (1m, 3f) $35 or $25 male only ALL SOLD
2" L-014 Scobiancistrus aureatus "Goldy" (aka "Sunshine") (wild caught) $30ea ALL SOLD
1-1/2" L-066 Hypancistrus sp. "King Tiger" (white pattern) (F-1) $25ea SALE~$20EA 
2" L-155 Acanthicus adonis (wild caught) $20ea ALL SOLD
6"+ L-240 Leporacanthicus sp. "Toothnose Sailfin" (wild caught) $45ea ALL SOLD
3-4" Osteoglossum bicirrhosum "Silver Arowana" (few left) $20ea ALL SOLD
1"+ Uaru Amphiacanthoides (few left) $12ea ALL SOLD
2"+ Puntius denisoni "Roseline Shark" (aka Roseline Barb or Denisoni Barb) $15ea SALE~$12ea or $10ea/6 or more
2-3/4" Chromobotia macracanthus "Clown Loach" (nice stripes) $15ea ALL SOLD
4"+ Chromobotia macracanthus "Clown Loach" (Very Nice) (about 15 left) $25ea SALE~$20ea ALL SOLD


Located in White Lake, Mi. 48386
Shipping available via Southwest Cargo.
I can also ship next day Ground to most areas in, or near, S.E.Michigan.


I also have some items that are from the "fish estate" from a local fish club member that passed away last year.
Nelson H. was a long time member of the Greater Detroit Aquarium Society and following the wishes of his family, the items are to be sold and the proceeds donated to charity, the ASPCA to be specific.
The tanks are pick up only but I will ship filters at buyer's expense.

So here are the items I am listing today:

TANKS:
10g~(3 avail)~$5ea ALL SOLD
29g~(3 avail)~20ea
40g high~(1 avail)~$30

IRON STANDS:
(1) 10g double (antique) (green color) (20"x10" footprint)~$15 SOLD
(1) 10g double (black color) (20"x10" footprint)~$15
(1) 15g-20g high double (black color) (24"x12" footprint)~$20
(2) 20g long-29g-40g high double (black color) (30"x12" footprint)~$20ea {both have surface rust} ALL SOLD
(1) 35g double (black color) (36"x12" footprint)~$25

POWER FILTERS:
(5) Whisper 3~$10ea ALL SOLD
{I will be adding more smaller Whisper filters after I test them}


----------



## BV77

Good to see you are still around, TC. Hope all is going well for you.


----------



## TREASURECHEST

BV77 said:


> Good to see you are still around, TC. Hope all is going well for you.


Thanks, I'm still plugging away (that's an electrician joke).
Hope things are well with you.


----------



## BV77

It's going pretty well up here. I quit driving a few years ago and started teaching CDL driving at a school. I'm home alot more and enjoy teaching. It's great to see young people learn, get their CDL, then actually start trucking. Still keeping my tanks.


----------



## lohachata

Bob , when are you moving back the Pa. ? or Cleveland..you could teach CDL down here too....lol


----------



## TheJakeM

Hi, how much would shipping be on a ten gal?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TREASURECHEST

TheJakeM said:


> Hi, how much would shipping be on a ten gal?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I assume you're asking for a shipping quote to help with the fund raiser and it's greatly appreciated. However, it would cost more to ship the tank than what you could buy a brand new one for locally. On top of that, the couple times I shipped a small glass tank, no matter how well I packed it, the shipping company destroyed the tank.


----------



## TheJakeM

TREASURECHEST said:


> I assume you're asking for a shipping quote to help with the fund raiser and it's greatly appreciated. However, it would cost more to ship the tank than what you could buy a brand new one for locally. On top of that, the couple times I shipped a small glass tank, no matter how well I packed it, the shipping company destroyed the tank.



Ok, sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TREASURECHEST

TheJakeM said:


> Ok, sorry.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No reason to apologize, in fact I appreciate your interest.


----------

